# Field Training for Puppy



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I've never been involved at all with field training but have been training/showing in obedience for over 35 years and got involved in conformation 1.5 years ago. 

I know the "stuff" to start training pups for obedience, conformation & manners but have no idea what preliminary work to do for field. Any suggestions as I'd like to do some field work with the new puppy, Razz, who is 11 weeks old.

As additional information, Razz will be taking puppy classes in the very near future - as soon as the weather improves for travelling.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Defintely order Jackie Mertens puppy training video. It's amazing& effective- used by professionals all over the country. http://www.puppyVideo.com/. Also, check with lab and chessie people as well as the golden community. You can ask for groups in your area on http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/

Tally did two hunt test prep classes geared to young pups that teach them skills but are mindful of young joints, and Tango participated in the one for labs/chessies/tollers too. 
I had to look to lab trainers, bc the golden people either worked in ultraserious field groups too challenging for a baby pup with a novice owner or it would be one on one with a well-known trainer at 100 dollars an hour. Kim Trafton used to work with goldens in my area but she moved to the south boo hoo.

Here's the seat of good field stuff for pups in my little area http://maranathakennels.com/

http://www.topbrass-retrievers.com/indexfeb09.htm


> _Jackie Mertens is one of the most successful amateur retriever trainers and breeders in North America. She has trained and titled numerous FC/AFC retrievers. She is a six time finalist at the National Open/National Amateur Retriever Championships. She won the National Amateur Championship with her NAFC FC Topbrass Cotton, who is also the all time high point Golden Retriever in field trial history.
> 
> Breeding, training and campaigning retrievers are a way of life for Jackie. Her Topbrass kennel, established in 1968, consistently produces high quality performance labrador and golden retrievers.
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't got a clue, but wanted to suggest you post this in the hunting section of this forum. There are such helpful people who hang out there....


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

The Smartwork Puppy Program DVD is the most current, complete and up to date program for the vital first six months of a retriever pup's life. It is directed toward preparing them to start formal Basics at around 6 to 8 months of age.










General field protocols
Beware of excesses
My Puppy Plan
How To: Tasks and Skills
Operant Conditioning
E-collar conditioning
Introducing puppies to feathers
Introducing puppies to bumpers & Artificial Game Birds
Puppy Marking
Introduction to Gunfire
Introduction to Water & Water marks for puppies
Decoy introduction
Summary
1 hour & 20 minutes

EvanG
www.rushcreekpress.com


----------

